# Another Mirrorless that Won't Sell



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 7, 2014)

Refurbished Nikon 1 J1 with Lightroom 5 for $149?

Nikon can't give them away. That's sad.

They will be sold out shortly, that's only about $70 for the camera and lens.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310948145902


----------



## wickidwombat (May 7, 2014)

LOL I just ordered one!
I wanted another copy of lightroom


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 23, 2014)

So I got this and I have to say for the tiny cost this camera is pretty damn good
Certainly great for my nephew to learn photography on and it does 10fps with what seems like a really deep buffer
He'll my 1d mk3 is also 10mp and does 10fps! And is a crap load bigger
Thanks again for the heads up on this great buy!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 23, 2014)

While this is a fantastic buy, I dont need LR5 and the J1 doesn't have a hotshoe.   :-[


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 23, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> While this is a fantastic buy, I dont need LR5 and the J1 doesn't have a hotshoe.   :-[


I wanted an extra licence of lr and I was looking at second hand rebels for the nephew so this was a super awesome deal lack of a hot shoe is no big deal on a nikon as their speedlights will work fine off camera


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 23, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > While this is a fantastic buy, I dont need LR5 and the J1 doesn't have a hotshoe.   :-[
> ...



And also considering that minus the price of LR5, the J1 costs almost the same as a generic China Speedlite. ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2014)

My comment had nothing to do with the camera performance, just with the fact that mirrorless cameras are not selling in the USA or Europe. 

The general buyer equates big with high quality and small with poor quality.

I have my own issue with small cameras, which involves my large hands and loss of feeling in my fingers.

That was a pretty good deal for someone who understands.


----------



## eos650 (Jun 23, 2014)

I look forward to the day that the higher end bodies can go mirror less. Just because mirror less bodies can be made smaller, doesn't mean the have to be.

The obstacle to this would be getting contrast focus (live view) to have the speed of phase detect and of course producing an electronic view finder that pros would consider an acceptable replacement. This could be a long way off, but who knows.

Imagine getting rid of the slow and noisy mirror and never having to AFMA a lens. If they could solve the two issues above, I can't imagine anyone would resist.

I believe that ultimately, mirror less bodies will be the future.

Next stop, electronic shutter


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2014)

eos650 said:


> I look forward to the day that the higher end bodies can go mirror less. Just because mirror less bodies can be made smaller, doesn't mean the have to be.
> 
> The obstacle to this would be getting contrast focus (live view) to have the speed of phase detect and of course producing an electronic view finder that pros would consider an acceptable replacement. This could be a long way off, but who knows.
> 
> ...


 
I'm expecting the next sensor generation to be a significant improvement over the 70D live focus. I will not buy a 7D MK II because of the smaller sensor area, I've been there many times, and stopped using my 7D's because a larger sensor was so much better. The electronic viewfinders are reaching a point to where they are acceptable, and in very low light, they are an advantage.

I'm hoping that the next FF will be enough of a improvement for me to upgrade from my 5D MK III.


----------



## SwampYankee (Jun 23, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My comment had nothing to do with the camera performance, just with the fact that mirrorless cameras are not selling in the USA or Europe.


I know they are not selling in big numbers but I think they are starting to catch on with the pro and advanced amateur crowd. I go on a lot of photowalks in NYC that are pretty much that demographic. A couple of years ago it was 50% Nikon and 50% Canon. Now at least 10% is mirrorless, perhaps more. The Sony A7R is the most common and I am seeing more and more Fuji's. I suspect Sony may have sold as many A&'s as Canon has sold 5DIII's in the past 6 months or at least close to as many. I still think Nikon and Canon can not ignore this space


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2014)

SwampYankee said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > My comment had nothing to do with the camera performance, just with the fact that mirrorless cameras are not selling in the USA or Europe.
> ...


Nikon and Canon do not ignore it, the sales figures are available to anyone at the CIPA website. They break out mirrorless by region but not by maker or model. Virtually all the major Japanese camera makers report figures to CIPA, so its very factual. Its easy to get the wrong impression, we see what we want to see.

Look under statistics, the Mirrorless models are called Non Reflex. Note how steep the sales drop is for USA and Canada and Europe, but holding up for Asia.

http://www.cipa.jp/index_e.html


----------

